# I Need An Opinion On A Cwc G10



## florin2002

First of all, I'd like to say hello to all the watch lovers, collectors and users here on the forums!

As a watch enthusiast myself, I have recently ordered two CWC watches from UK - one classic G10 (battery hatch, non-dated version) and the GS2000 version (no battery hatch, dated).

One of the purposes for this was to compare the Tritium paint on the non-dated G10 with the newer Luminova on the dated GS2000 version.

To my surprise, when the watches arrived, I found that both bear the (L) marking. As far as I know, the non-dated G10 should have been marked (T), for Tritium paint.

Do you guys happen to know whether this is really a new MoD requirement?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jasonm

Tritium hasnt been used in new watches for maybe 10 years now...

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## tall_tim

Hello and welcome.

I am not sure whether this is the official reason Tritium is no longer used - but there have been concerns due to its radioactivity. Although Tritium is a beta source and therefore low-level, long term exposure could in theory be a problem, though provided the Tritium is containing within a hydrogen non-permeable case, it is safe.

The problems arise at the start and end of its watch life. For example many years ago watchmakers would die from radiation poisoning after licking the paint brush they applied the Tritium paint with. Also my colleagues in the past have come across houses and workshops where watch and aircraft instrument dial collectors have had a 'glowing' building!


----------



## gaz64

tall_tim said:


> Although Tritium is a beta source and therefore low-level
> 
> You wouldnt want to ingest it.... licking the spoon when your mums baking cakes is one thing but paintbrushes


----------



## HappyLad

tall_tim said:


> .....For example many years ago watchmakers would die from radiation poisoning after licking the paint brush they applied the Tritium paint with...


I think this is being confused with radium and the radium girls. Radium paint is an altogether different thing to the tritium vials that are on modern watches.

Your right in that tritium decays through beta emission (an electron) - its this beta particle that energises a phosphor coating on the inside of a sealed glass vial. The phosphor then emits visible light.


----------



## tall_tim

Yes you're right about the radium girls - I'm getting my radium and tritium mixed up.

There were two 'degrees' of Tritium, those emitting radio-activity of less than 25 mC. Dials were often marked "SWISS T < 25" and those emitting radio-activity of less than 7,5 mC. Dials often marked "T SWISS T".

Tritium was used mainly from 1960s to the late 90s I think.


----------



## DaveS

florin2002 said:


> First of all, I'd like to say hello to all the watch lovers, collectors and users here on the forums!
> 
> As a watch enthusiast myself, I have recently ordered two CWC watches from UK - one classic G10 (battery hatch, non-dated version) and the GS2000 version (no battery hatch, dated).
> 
> One of the purposes for this was to compare the Tritium paint on the non-dated G10 with the newer Luminova on the dated GS2000 version.
> 
> To my surprise, when the watches arrived, I found that both bear the (L) marking. As far as I know, the non-dated G10 should have been marked (T), for Tritium paint.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know whether this is really a new MoD requirement?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Oops sorry! See my reply below


----------



## DaveS

florin2002 said:


> First of all, I'd like to say hello to all the watch lovers, collectors and users here on the forums!
> 
> As a watch enthusiast myself, I have recently ordered two CWC watches from UK - one classic G10 (battery hatch, non-dated version) and the GS2000 version (no battery hatch, dated).
> 
> One of the purposes for this was to compare the Tritium paint on the non-dated G10 with the newer Luminova on the dated GS2000 version.
> 
> To my surprise, when the watches arrived, I found that both bear the (L) marking. As far as I know, the non-dated G10 should have been marked (T), for Tritium paint.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know whether this is really a new MoD requirement?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Take a look at the Silverman's site (don't know if I'm allowed to post a link). Here's what it says

"CWC G10 NON DATED ISSUE WATCH

80034

The definitive military watch, supplied to MOD for issue to servicemen. Clear, precise, long-lasting. Latest stock, luminous light source, acrylic glass and battery hatch. Current issue with thousands in service (now supplied with 'L' on dial, which has now replaced the 'T'), continuing to be the choice of the MOD."

Hope this sets your mind at rest.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## William_Wilson

jasonm said:


> Tritium hasnt been used in new watches for maybe 10 years now...
> 
> Welcome to the forum...


Umm, tritium was still used on G10s during the issue year of 2006. I saw quite a few of these 2006 watches for sale last year. I wonder if these were the final contract delivery of tritium watches to the MoD? Tha one I purchased was still new (had the plastic protector on it still).



















Later,

William


----------



## JoT

florin2002 said:


> First of all, I'd like to say hello to all the watch lovers, collectors and users here on the forums!
> 
> As a watch enthusiast myself, I have recently ordered two CWC watches from UK - one classic G10 (battery hatch, non-dated version) and the GS2000 version (no battery hatch, dated).
> 
> One of the purposes for this was to compare the Tritium paint on the non-dated G10 with the newer Luminova on the dated GS2000 version.
> 
> To my surprise, when the watches arrived, I found that both bear the (L) marking. As far as I know, the non-dated G10 should have been marked (T), for Tritium paint.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know whether this is really a new MoD requirement?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


They are all L now and have been for a few years, you can still get issued watches from Anchor Supplies. As for brightness L will win hands down as long as you haven't been in the dark for too long. The T on the surplus issued watches which are a good few years old is quite poor generally but a much cooler watch.


----------



## Roy

I have some CWC issued watches on their way.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

The latest batch of regular G10's from CWC (dated 09) have L on the dial, indicating the use of Super Luminova instead of Tritium. The CWC GS2000 spec G10 (date and no battery hatch) was the first CWC watch to start using Super Luminova. I find that its just as bright as Tritium at 5am and it doesn't decay so I think the switch is a good idea.

If your a big fan of Tritium then you better start collecting now!!!


----------

